# Any xbox gamers on here?



## guncrazy72 (Oct 2, 2009)

I get on there every now and then. Im GUNCRAZY72


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

xXFatLadyXx


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I used to play a lot. I barely get on anymore. You can add ne if you want though. iBeast7


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

cod mw2

kevinb173


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

once and a great while ill play. but i lose interrest in games way to fast.

mines like maxxxxpayne or something like that, cant really remember haha.


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

i play mw2. jbussard


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Mw2 Cod4 Cod2,on ps3 Im OpTic Folsom, on 360 im VI JaXmAsTeR IV


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

PrestoFire


olarbear:


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

o MaX II

I play MW2


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Lude DRT

COD MW2 Hardcore teamdeathmatch


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

im hopefully getting a 360 soon!


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone else? Gamertag is Aruhstotle


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah I play mw3 and skyrim. Just waiting for Sony and zipper to pull their heads out of their ace and make an original socom like I used to play on ps2. Then I would buy a ps3 and never be seen again


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

BOOTY NUTZZ here.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ps3 is wher it's at...
Anyone got one I'm Osama_BiG_BaLLin or something like that


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

eight opossums 
black ops battlefield 3


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ps3 here, Same handle as here


----------



## Ryan M. (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't play a lot but this is my GT

oIXAlphaMaxXIo


----------



## MXDirtrider (Jun 11, 2011)

Sharkswitsnipas, i play mw3 skyrim and gears 3 if you wana play add me.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Deathstab99


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

AznHoytBoy


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

xbox - OH FARRELL
PS3- OH_FARRELL

BF3 and MW3


----------



## MTranberg (Jan 24, 2010)

xbox 360
x1EliteNinja1x add me if ya want, play mw2 and cod4


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

USSF RIGGS22 xbox i play mw2


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

add me bikinipatrol11


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

mx vs atv alive mw2 blackops halo reach and gta4 
GT is PietroBeretta11


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone playing xbox in 2013? If you wanna add me my gt is Aruhstotle


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice^ i hardly play anymore


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone looking to sell their 360?


----------

